# Has anyone received their refund of repatriation deposit yet? Just curious



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Hello All!

I applied for refund of my repatriation deposit for the deadline end of February 2015, just wondering who else did this and if they received their refund yet?

Would be interesting to see a timeline. They said it would take 6 months I think. Mine was in GBP so it takes longer to get the exchange rate into rands. 

So, any success yet?


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## srdeboer (Aug 31, 2015)

*refunds...*

I was not aware of the deadline at the time of my return and am trying to get back my refund as well. I have once been told that that would be possible by an assistant on the information number on (012 406 2668, Department of Home Affairs - Repatriation Refunds...) but have not heard anything back whatsoever.... 

Have you heard anything back yet?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I applied for refund of my repatriation deposit for the deadline end of February 2015, just wondering who else did this and if they received their refund yet?
> 
> ...


Hi Jennybadenhorst, 

So far none of the repatriation refunds have been refunded, as far as I am aware. I can only assume that the influx of applications rendered Home Affairs to a stand still. Whether its to do with lack of funds or insufficient staff, who knows. We can only be patient for so, until people start taking them to to court.


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Eish, and after going to court the costs probably outweigh the refund. Unless you are a large family being refunded. They are still within their timeframe so maybe over the next few months things will come together. 
When I applied the man at home affairs did joke that the bank account is empty, maybe it wasn't a joke after all.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I actually got mine, but I requested it from my home country while I was on holiday there. Got the money back within less than a week. And they stamped my passport to say that I was refunded.


----------

